# Now That It Is Here....What Did You Switch From...?



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that the phone is here what device are you guys coming from? Just thought it would be cool to see if it's a lot from the same few devices or if it's spread out pretty well.

Thunderbolt here since June and it's been decent enough but I'm ready to move on to the Nexus!


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll be coming from a fascinate...we just got a decent ics working too...oh well!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Coming from a tbolt. Rebuilt tbolt at that


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Retiring my Droid X for the Nexus. It's been a good year but I can't wait for the vanilla!


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

Coming from a Rezound. DAMN GOOD PHONE, EASILY THE BEST PHONE I'VE EVER HAD. But I only got it to return it for the Nexus. Lol. Christmas present to myself lol.


----------



## airegin (Jul 1, 2011)

Thunderbolt since May/June....with OMFGB


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid X.


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rezound here, randomly my mobile network cycles, battery cover squeaks. That's enough for me to get annoyed with it to switch.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be coming from a Droid x. I'm hoping it impresses me as much as I think it will. This X is the toughest and overall best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

Thunderbolt since the first day it became available. Have had a great time being a flasaholic with it. Gonna miss it.


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

Droid 3, sick of locked BL which I miss from my D1.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

CM7 Tbolt. I have high hopes! Loved this phone, but I've always wanted a Nexus.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Thunderbolt. Worst phone purchase ever. Only saving grace was LTE and BAMF....


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be coming from a Blackberry Storm 2. Its been a solid dependable phone for over 2 years now and I have little to complain about other than it just being old and outdated... and the lack of apps.

Android and 4G here I come!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Tbolt myself.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ike said:


> I'll be coming from a Blackberry Storm 2. Its been a solid dependable phone for over 2 years now and I have little to complain about other than it just being old and outdated... and the lack of apps.
> 
> Android and 4G here I come!


welcome to the android comunity


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Thunderbolt. Worst phone purchase ever. Only saving grace was LTE and BAMF....


hey ive got bamf too. i remember seeing a t=shirt on thier site. something like " Das Bamf, Because verizon sucks."


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> welcome to the android comunity


Thanks. I'm angling to kick it into gear on some app development. I'm a robotics hobbyist and I have plans to turn my G Nex into a remote control for a some of my projects.

Should be a blast and I'm excited to be here with you all =)


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Droid X

Sent from my Droid X on CM4DX


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Coming from the TBolt with CM7.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

T-BOLT OMGB


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

Day one incredible owner here...will be keeping it around as an mp3 player / run tracker


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Friday I say goodbye to my DX. The nexus has big shoes to fill.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Day 1 (7AM!) OG Droid owner, forced to D2 a year later after 7 D1 replacements sent to me were borked in one way or another.









Coming back to an open phone again, finally.









But damn, it looks like a big freakin' piece of phone, I hope it doesn't feel like a tablet in my hand...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

TankBolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> TankBolt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


So you're getting it now?


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm switching from a thunderbolt...my contract says I'm eligible for a upgrade on 11/23/12...so I guess ill be paying full price too... :-(

No matter though, my first phone was a nexus one and it was a bad tushy mutha... Can't wait for the Gnex!


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

DX2 running Eclipse, which made it a pretty good device. After i get my Gnex @ 10am, I will drive my DX2 over and donate it to my mother. Can't wait...just a few more hours!

Sent from my DROID X2...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Dx running miui 1.12.9 with overclock at 1.4


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

TBolt here too ... overall I have been mostly happy with it but that is most definitely due to dev support! The devs and their custom ROMs saved this device (IMHO) ...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> So you're getting it now?


Next week. :'( I'll have a lot of questions for you guys and girls!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> TBolt here too ... overall I have been mostly happy with it but that is most definitely due to dev support! The devs and their custom ROMs saved this device (IMHO) ...


Which ROM are/were you running. I'm on BAMF Forever. Its killing my extended batt in no time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Which ROM are/were you running. I'm on BAMF Forever. Its killing my extended batt in no time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 I went AOSP a while back... Been running liquid 3.2 for a while now without issue.

But in about 4 hours I'll be running ICS























Sent from the future via my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droid92 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be coming from a Rezound, very good phone but can't be locked down and the devs are not making progress. This is the longest time I've had to wait for root and there some issues here and there. I'll be hands on with the nexus at Verizon in the morning and placing my order Friday. Before the Rezound i had a thunderbolt and i miss all the rooting and roms along with the kernals.

Sent from my HTC Rezound with temp root using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

i had a thunderbolt that with CM7 and imoseyon kernels was running better than ever... sold it for $250 (hehehehe) a week ago and activated a Storm 2 (OMGAWFUL) until this came out so I wouldnt lose my unlimited data


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm coming (I will be getting the device tonight) from the same device that 90% of people are coming from, the bolt.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Coming from tbolt and bionic. Will be at Verizon when they open.


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

Coming from tbolt running miui 4.0. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Tbolt as well.... Running a mix between BAMF Forever and CM7 (depending on the day)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Thunderbolt


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Dayum! That's a lot of tbolt people.

Its gonna be like the tbolt forums all over again.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Another Droid X owner. Though I am not eligible for an upgrade, I will buy retail price.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Dayum! That's a lot of tbolt people.
> 
> Its gonna be like the tbolt forums all over again.


They can't possibly be eligible for upgrade can they?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Add a line or full retail. Add a line for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

JWellington said:


> They can't possibly be eligible for upgrade can they?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I got the thunderbolt close to release day and the soonest 4 me would be November...ugh!


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

JWellington said:


> They can't possibly be eligible for upgrade can they?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Got three lines of unlimited in a family plan since og droid. Just keep switching phones on lines as upgrades become available. Just got the rezound on other line. Now Im not eligible for for upgrade for another year on line 1 and 2 years on other two. As new phones come out i steal family uprades for me and switch lines







. Then sell oldest phone on craigslist wihich will pay for upgrade.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

Fascinate... running ICS...

Sent from my Galaxy S on VZW.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Count me as another Thunderbolt renegade.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Droid X running MIUI with some ICS inside.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Thunderbolt with an early upgrade!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## duyna (Oct 4, 2011)

Droid 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thunderbolt


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Returning rezound today for one. Rezound is great but I can't wait any longer for s off. Going through crack flash withdrawal.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

my Fascinate. Kinda sad to not use it anymore.


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Coming from a Droid X. After I hit the order button for the GNEX I actually got a little sad. I sure hope its everything I think it is! Hurry up Fedex


----------



## csscmaster3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Switched from a Droid Razr I picked up just before Thanksgiving. My droid 2 was falling apart after just a year


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im working on getting one right now, id be coming from a dinc2.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Another Thunderbolt here.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thunderbolt!


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid X. So far, Samsung's build quality does not disappoint!


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

switched from tbolt


----------



## mcobrandon (Sep 21, 2011)

From a Rezoud


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thunderbolt. Still on it for one more day until fedex brings me my nexus!


----------



## ChetRipley (Jul 5, 2011)

coming from the og droid. sad and glad to see it go.


----------



## cron912 (Jun 19, 2011)

Droid X


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Was still rocking an OG until approximately 9:15am central time. A little bittersweet saying goodbye.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Tbolt on MIUI. The dev community has been the Tbolt's savior, and it has been hella fun flashing everything on it, but it's time to post on craigslist.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

even though i cannot get one right now i went to verizon and spent a good 1/2 hour playing with it. really is a nice phone but i still do not like the onscreen buttons but it's not a deal breaker. hoping i can snag one sometime later this winter.


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Droid Bionic. My D1 failed in Sept so I had to upgrade.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

D2 running liberty. This is my first phone without a keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I left the Droid X for the Nexus. Couldn't be happier so far.


----------



## Antnee502 (Aug 12, 2011)

Droid Razr. Reminded me too much of the Bionic I had so I returned it! Happy G-Nex Owner


----------



## ChuggTex (Nov 29, 2011)

Just put down my Dinc. She was a good phone. Mr. Gnex has a lot to live up to.

Now, off to sell my old phone on EBay.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Coming from charge and damn proud


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Coming from charge and damn proud


I'm with him


----------



## jab476 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dx2 d3 tbolt and bionic. I have issues and now debt too.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Droid Charge, couldn't stand the thing because of the lack of full ASOP support


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

motherf**** droid X


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

coming from droid x running liberty. my droid shall go into retirement ..haha lies ill still play with it once in a while. but im happy to finally have the gnex


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

Got mine, switched from a thunderbolt, loving it, nuff said.


----------



## Irie (Jul 20, 2011)

Bionic to Rezound to Nexus, but I'm probably going to keep my Rezound too.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Dumped the thunderturd to get this beast.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Droid Incredible. This is the first phone to make me want something new.

Mission accomplished. This is a great device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

My current phone is a Droid X, my gnex is arriving tomorrow morning.


----------



## playbeasy (Jul 16, 2011)

tbolt so far no regrets at all.


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Thunderbolt -> Rezound -> Nexus

Would have kept the rezound but lack of s-off and the fact I could not get email to sync while in 4g made the switch a nobrainer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thunderbolt->Razr->Nexus

Would've kept the Razr but it sucked compared to the Nexus







hehehe


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Coming from a Droid X. After dealing with an sbf flash every time something went wrong, just to get back into recovery eventually, I'm loving the unlocked bootloader now. Motorola is dead to me until they unlock their phones. Loving ics so far


----------



## bustabo (Oct 27, 2011)

I came from an att galaxy s 2, have a GSM nexus now and loving it !!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## steelersfan (Jul 16, 2011)

came from a droid 2 global


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm coming from a Droid Charge, and before that I had the Droid X. I love the build quality of Motorola phones but I love Sammy's screens. So far I like my Nexus better than the Charge. It's nice having a notification led again.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Coming from a Droid 2 Global here- Asurion replaced my original droid (when I dropped it into a pool in Bogota) last June with it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderbolt. It's fantastic.


----------



## Mochiman (Dec 8, 2011)

coming from a fascinate. was having some fun with the ics rom but now time to move on to the real thing.


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

My wife and I both got Samsung Droid Charge which we liked but it was slow for me. GPS Signal was pretty terrible too.
I switched us both to Bionic which we had a love/hate relationship with. Yeah it was faster but the camera was KILLING us and the data drops had me going insane. Even with the latest OTA we hated it.
So I just switched to Galaxy Nexus and switched her to the RAZR because the store only had 1 Nexus left. I hope she likes the RAZR as much as the Droid Charge as she doesn't do any rooting or custom ROMs.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Switched from Sprint just over a month ago. Best thing I've done. Some say, Ohh Verizon sucks and there expensive so stay where u are. F-That, I'm loving everything about Big Red so far. But I'm coming from the rezound. Great device. I feel bad for the users tho. They gotta walk around and kiss a select few ASSES just for for the hopes of root. Horrible. But GNexus is very nice. Never thought I'd like a Sammy. So far so good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

i hope to get my Nexus in 2 weeks and join all of u,ill be coming from the Droid X,hands down the best phone i ever had so ill miss it but i think the nexus will be a nice upgrade.


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fascinate here as mentioned earlier had ics but wanted more hp


----------



## franklin270h (Aug 10, 2011)

Droid Incredible 2 (which honestly I feel is the best 3g phone in America) and a short stint with a razr as a loaner (nice, fast, glitchy for now, but a solid phone).


----------



## avid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thunderbolt


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid Charge, and proud of it, like the others. Looking forward to be back on a device with all my dx buddies from back in the day


----------



## LifTed_JK (Aug 1, 2011)

Coming from the incredible I got on launch day. Has been a great first Android phone. Handed it down to my fiance with cm7 on it.


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Came over from the Bionic....ah the feeling of the unlocked bootloader was so long forgotten


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dumped the Razr after 5 days, got it to replace my Bionic. So glad to be done with Motorola.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DX, never again..


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

HTC Droid Incredible, CM7.2.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

Coming from the Tbolt, which I had since day one. I harbor no ill feelings for it, I still think the Bolt is a great phone with a wonderful dev community behind it. However, it was time to move on and I could not resist the call of the nexus...

Sent from my GNex


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Came from a Rent-a-Rezound. Haven't looked back.








Before that,I had a Droid Charge.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Coming from Droid Bionic  very happy even though I miss the "droooiiiidddd" lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

TBolt - Droid Charge - Bionic. Tossed them all for Nexus.


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Coming from a Droid X phone, never going Motorola again.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

won't be here til Monday according to fedex but coming from a tbolt too

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Fascinate. Great phone to jump into Android with. Seriously glad to have some nexus goodness, though


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

Tbolt with cm7


----------



## Superaj (Aug 3, 2011)

Fascinate which was my first android. Great phone and loved it but time for an upgrade.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Droid X running Liberty 2.0....just bought it right now at my local Costco


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Came from a Rent-a-Rezound. Haven't looked back.
> Before that,I had a Droid Charge.


I came from a renta-razr. Lol
Dinc before that. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Also came from the Rezound, there were a few things that the phone had wrong with it that drove me crazy every time I used it. Namely the lack of S-Off and the fact that the button lights would leak onto the screen and cause uneven lighting. Now that I am back with AMOLED coming from my previous Incredible I am in love(lust) once again.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got one to replace my Charge. Having a nexus device on Verizon was worth the retail price...


----------



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

Came from the TBolt, but the wife will keep it alive. Will still use Shiftsense.


----------



## razortaz18 (Nov 22, 2011)

In the past month and a half I've had a Droid X, two Razrs and a Rezound. Now I've got my Nexi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

came from a Droid X running MIUI. Good timing too considering all the drama surrounding development of MIUI on the X recently.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Droid 2 Global with CM7!


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Droid Incredible since launch day. had upgraded to the fascinate, but the wife took it and I went back to in dinc with cm7. great phone, but this nexus is awesome!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tbolt on launch day running miui as of late. Decent but this nexus blows it away. Got the nex on launch day too.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Thunderbolt since July


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

thunderbolt! Its funny cause I seen all you tb owners look familiar lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletorsUncle (Dec 19, 2011)

Original Droid 1 bought on day one. This is what I've always thought android should be.


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm coming from a Droid X. My second phone after the original Droid. Glad to finally be away from MotoBlur!


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

salvoroni said:


> Glad to finally be away from MotoBlur!


I had a Droid pro before the bolt and couldn't agree more...I don't really like any overlay because I've run cm6/7 since about a week after I got my HTC hero.

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Droid bionic


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Droid Bionic. Never buying Motorola again until they fix whatever contract they have with Verizon that causes locked down boot loaders.


----------

